
IPad Developer Makes Thousands Because Apple Didn't Include An Alarm Clock App - shrikant
http://www.businessinsider.com/sourcebits-iphone-android-2010-5
======
noonespecial
That's a stupid title. Is it really an omission on Apple's part? What other
software did they "not include"? That's like saying "iD Software made millions
because Microsoft didn't include a first person shooter in windows."

How about "clever man makes money providing a simple but functional program
for a new computing platform"?

------
faramarz
_...we asked about the relatively weak Android sales. Rohit blames it on
Google's lame Android Market, "Google does not provide web links that we can
link to app -- they have no web store".._

There's an opportunity! Someone get an Android app-store going, quick!

